# Any pet ideas for my fiance?



## Thetortoiseguy93 (May 11, 2018)

My fiance wants a pet that she can hold and interact with. Shes cant really have dogs or cats cause she has allergys. She was interested in an iguana until we read that they can inflict some damage so i recommended a bearded dragon instead. But she knows that im trying to get a turtle or tortoise soon so she was like cant we play with the turtle, and i kindly said "no they are not lizards you cant just take them out and start playing with them, you can interact with them you cant really play with them!" Now she doesn't know if she wants the bearded dragon though.


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 11, 2018)

What about a parakeet? Very social.


----------



## wellington (May 11, 2018)

A bird parakeet or bigger, parrots are nice. The bearded dragon are great lizards but I wouldnt say you can play with them, but you can have them
sit with you. A hairless cat or dog usually don't flare allergies. Pigs make great pets too.


----------



## EdMurphy (May 11, 2018)

Rats are fun. They stay small, pretty easy to keep, can be trained and love to interact with people.


----------



## Thetortoiseguy93 (May 11, 2018)

wellington said:


> A bird parakeet or bigger, parrots are nice. The bearded dragon are great lizards but I wouldnt say you can play with them, but you can have them
> sit with you. A hairless cat or dog usually don't flare allergies. Pigs make great pets too.


Parrots are nice to i used to have a cockatiel a few years ago but it died.


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2018)

If she wants a reptile, you can't beat a blue tongue skink.
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-blue-tongue-skink.30188/

Bearded dragons are great but they have two downfalls: Their poop stinks to high heaven, and you have to mess with insects of one sort or another for them. BTSs have neither of these issues and are great for handling and interaction.

I second the rat suggestion, but this may be an issue if allergies are a factor.


----------



## tortoiseplanet (May 11, 2018)

Rabbits are very social animals and love human interaction. I think that would be the perfect pet if she isn’t allergic.


----------



## ColleenT (May 11, 2018)

Skinny pigs are guinea pigs that are hairless. She might not be allergic to them.


----------



## madbad (May 11, 2018)

Male rats are pretty outgoing and interactive...if you can handle their massive..parts dragging around on everything.


----------



## DE42 (May 11, 2018)

Leopard geckos. If she like reptiles. 
They are small, easy to care for and love handling.


----------



## DE42 (May 11, 2018)

Also if she does not like the idea of bugs cresties are good but not as social in my opinion.


----------



## EdMurphy (May 11, 2018)

madbad said:


> Male rats are pretty outgoing and interactive...if you can handle their massive..parts dragging around on everything.


That made me laugh out loud, I completely forgot about that. yes get a female, the males have oddly disproportionate parts.


----------



## daniellenc (May 11, 2018)

Chahouas are great but nothing I’ve seen here including my offer is snuggly. May I suggest babysitting a neighbors kid? Ducks and runs.


----------



## DE42 (May 11, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Chahouas are great but nothing I’ve seen here including my offer is snuggly. May I suggest babysitting a neighbors kid? Ducks and runs.


Oh snuggles!! When you want a Python or Boa!!! They LOVE snuggles lol.


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 11, 2018)

DE42 said:


> Oh snuggles!! When you want a Python or Boa!!! They LOVE snuggles lol.


My 8 yr old daughter wants a boa constrictor!
My answer was NO. Maybe a smaller species.. when she stops getting in trouble.


----------



## daniellenc (May 11, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> My 8 yr old daughter wants a boa constrictor!
> My answer was NO. Maybe a smaller species.. when she stops getting in trouble.


Hogg isle boa....great compact boa


----------



## daniellenc (May 11, 2018)

And 


Bambam1989 said:


> My 8 yr old daughter wants a boa constrictor!
> My answer was NO. Maybe a smaller species.. when she stops getting in trouble.


she’ll get in trouble until she’s um our age lol


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 11, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> And
> 
> she’ll get in trouble until she’s um our age lol


When she has perfect attendance in school but somehow manages to fall 2 weeks behind in school work. Not ready for a pet of her own yet in my opinion.


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 11, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Chahouas are great but nothing I’ve seen here including my offer is snuggly. May I suggest babysitting a neighbors kid? Ducks and runs.


We died laughing because we were at the pet store with our three year old. She was oohing and aching over every animal. She said, “It is sooo cute!” My husband, “I had to stop myself from gagging. It literally looked like a dead possibly zombie lizard.”


----------

